# Smitty's Shooting Tutorials



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been shooting for a little over a year now and feel like I'm making pretty good progress. However it's always a good time to review the basics and maybe pick up on a few things I may have missed or may be overlooking now.
Smitty's tutorials are my absolute favorite for slingshot instruction. I owe more of my current shooting prowess (such as it is) to Smitty's instruction than to any other single source. Well, except for thousands and thousands of shots but if you don't have a good foundation than all the practice in the world isn't going to make you a good shooter.
Check them out, this one is the one that helped me the most initally but if you click the "youtube" button on the bottom you can go to Smitty's channel and see the rest.


----------



## Grizz827 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for this post as a noob i need all the help i can get


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, me too, I'll try and subscribe to his channel, if I can find it and watch his videos.
Thank you for this.

sean


----------

